# Pl Help suggesting me how's Jordon/Mong Kok to live???



## nitingoswami (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,
I have just joined in HK, and woking in a bank in Central. I am an Indian and looking for a comfortable 1 Bed Room flat with in $5k to $8k. I am thinking of choosing JOrdan or Mong Kok. Would like to have your expert views if any one know these areas and can point out good/bad things about those...

Me and My Wife would be staying there. The only thing we are looking for is a nearby Indian Store where we can fetch some Vegetarian grocery and food items.

I would appreciate if anyone can help me out please. 

Regards
Nitin


----------

